# Photo-Object und Clipart-Sammlungen



## misswebmistress (3. August 2004)

Hallo Community!

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Clipart und Photo-Object-Sammlungen.
Diese ganzen Free-Stock-Pages, die auch in diesem Forum angeführt sind, kenne ich schon alle. 
Auf http://www.hemera.com  wird sowas angeboten, nur bei den Preisen frage ich mich ob es das wert ist,
denn erfahrungsgemäß waren alle Clipartsammlungen die ich bis jetzt erworben habe einfach nur Schrott!

Kennt jemand Alternativen oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hemera-Produkten?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (3. August 2004)

Mit Hemera-Produkten habe ich keine Erfahrung, sorry! 

..wenn du die Bilder nur Privat brauchst, 'nen bissl rumspielen und testen willst, dann kann ich ImageBank sehr empfehlen. Die schicken dir Ihre Kataloge kostenfrei ins Haus und die Bilder sind in einer brillianten Qualität - hervorragend zum scannen! ..teilweise auch komfortabel auf CD! 

..naja, dem Kunden müßtest du das dann natürlich berechnen - oder das Bild vorher nachstellen, denn IB will richtig Geld für die Bilder! 0.o


----------



## misswebmistress (3. August 2004)

eigentlich brauche ich die fotos kommerziell und ich würde auch dafür bezahlen,
nur wie gesagt bis jetzt hab ich mit diesen sammlungen auf cd schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...

hast einen link zur imagebank?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (3. August 2004)

http://www.gettyimages.com/

Scheinen aufgekauft worden zu sein oder den Namen gewechselt zu haben...

..du kannst die Bilder natürlich erstmal für deine Präsentation verwenden und dem Kunden dann erklären, was der Spaß kostet


----------



## misswebmistress (3. August 2004)

schaut nicht schlecht aus, thx a lot 

Naja, ich brauch dem Kunden nichts zu erklären, wenn ich diese Fotos für diverse Weblayouts oder Drucksorten benötige spiegelt sich das indirekt im Preis wieder,
sowohl bei den privaten Projekten als auch bei denen im Job...
Wie gesagt, wenn ich Qualität bekomme bezahl ich auch dafür, kein Thema,
der Kunde bezahlt schließlich auch nicht für geklaute Designs aus der Google-Bildersuche


----------

